# Help a Noob with Tomb Kings



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I have played LOTR for well over 4 years now and 40k or 2 years but i never learnt how to play Fantasy and when i was cleanign upstairs i found a mostly intact battle force and with Tomb king goming out soon i felt now might be the best time to learn. Anyway i'm assembiling them at the moment and i have 8 Horses with shield and Spears with full command, about 28-40 Skeliton warriors with Shield and Spear and full command and 1 Tomb Prince which i converted from a chariot which gives me a Tomb prince with great weapons/halbard. So i am wondering what i need for my army and i haven't had a look at the new codex yet so i'm un sure if the Linche Priest and Tomb Prince min limit is still there or not. Any help would be very much apprichated. Also i have ordered the army book and magic cards for them.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Unfortunately, until the new book comes out, no-ones sure what rules are in it or whats viable to field.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Actually, the TK still require the General (a Tomb King/Prince) and a Hierophant (a Liche Priest/High Priest). The only difference in the upcoming book is that the Hierophant must take the Lore of Nehekhara while any other Liche may take either the Lore of Nehekhara, Lore of Light or Lore of Death. Personally, I'd make that Prince a King and buy the Liche Priests (which come in pairs of two, one on foot, one mounted) and battalion box. I'd make about 16-20 of the skeletons into archers, throw the rest into the warriors and create a second unit of cavalry. You may also want to consider more chariots to make a bigger unit of unit as they are one of the really solid Core Choices and an Icon Bearer to reduce the higher causalities by one. (the price of having immune to psychology and breaking, fear creating units)


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

a second batallion would be solid for the archers, extra chariots and cavalry

You'll want your warriors to be 30+ strong and cavalry 10+. archers do well in large groups now as well

once you have built up your core of skeletons you can add the newer kits


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The only person who cna help you is a guy called Azkaellon.

Search for his locked thread in the army lists section indirectly entitled 'Hey, look at me, I'm the only one with the new book. Please offer your advice so I can tell you that you're wrong because you haven't seen the book and I have. Did I mention I have the new book?'.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Did I mention he's seen the new book?


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

i think you did. The main problem is i have a very basic knowlage of fantasy rules and i played back in 5th edition years ago and haven't played since. I'm converting a Linch Priest out of Chariot crew so i can atleast field a low pts army. I might get the Sphinx as it looks awsume and give be a Tomb King as well which would be nice. And then a battation as well i think. Thanks for your help and i will be lookling at the new book when i'm next in as they had printing problems.

*P.S. Tomb kings are a pain to stick together and repair*


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Assemble some Terradons, then complain .


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

all ready have (played Lizardmen many a year ago......both old and new versions too)


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

I looked at the new codex/army book today brifly to cheak if the 10-40 limti was still there on the Warriors. Know i know that it isn't (being 10+) i now need some help on planning the army as i still awaiting my codex in the mail. Currently i have
1 Tomb King/Prince w/ Halbard/Great Weapon
1 Linche Priest
35 Skelliton Warriors w/ Spear and Shield, Full Command
8 Skelliton Heavy Horses w/ Spear And Shield, Full Command

I need to plan it out so i make sure my list is legal so i can get to learning how to play before i start to incress the size of the army (Plans for incressing would be a Battalion and maybe a Warshpinx)


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Get the Battalion box now rather than wait for the new one, unless you want to pay £20 more for a box with just 8 extra warriors in. :shok:

Apart from that it looks all legal so far including the Sphinx.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Not with the £20 i currently have as well as upkeeping my 40k armys. They will get attention soon however once i know the rules


----------

